# Apple Bear Bake ...LF + Exc



## Filus59602 (Oct 15, 2002)

Apple Bear Bake 

Prep Time: 20 min 
Total Time: 1 hr min 
Serves: 9 

6 cups thinly sliced apples 
1 tsp. lemon juice 
1/2 tsp. ground cinnamon 
1/4 cup (1/2 stick) margarine or butter 
1/3 cup flour 
2 Tbsp. brown sugar 
1-1/2 cups TEDDY GRAHAMS Graham Snacks, any flavor 
Sugar-free, fat-free ice cream or frozen yogurt 

TOSS apples, lemon juice and cinnamon in 2-qt. baking dish. 

CUT margarine into flour and brown sugar until mixture resembles coarse crumbs. Stir in graham snacks. Spoon mixture evenly over apple mixture. Cover loosely with foil to prevent topping from over-browning. 

BAKE at 350°F for 40 minutes or until apples are tender. Cool slightly. Serve with ice cream. 

Great Substitute: Substitute 2 cans (1 lb. each) sliced peaches, drained, for apples. 

Nutritional Bonus 
Enjoy the great taste of apples, cinnamon and crunchy graham topping in this easy-to prepare dessert that's cholesterol free. 

Nutrition (per serving): Calories 170 ... Total fat 7 g ... 
Saturated fat 1 g ... Cholesterol 0 mg ... Sodium 125 mg ...Carbohydrate 27 g ... Dietary fiber 3 g ... Sugars 15 g ++++ Diet Exchange: 1 Fruit,...1 Carbohydrate,...1 Fat


----------

